# Getting my Ileostomy



## Allie. (Sep 30, 2015)

So i got my surgery almost 9 months ago now, it had been discussed for 2 years previous but it was always turned down because we hadn't exhausted every method of treatment yet.

I was told i was going to have my operation in November and it didn't really sink in until i was in theatre, i planned out my operation with the surgical team and had everything prepared, there was a lot of support for me which made the whole idea of having a stoma seem a bit less stressful than it can actually be.

I had my Surgery in January and was in ICU for 3 days due to suffering from Acute pulmonary Oedema (Fluid in the lungs) I couldn't breathe and my heart stopped, i was on a ventilator for 2 days since i couldn't breathe on my own.

After a few days in ICU i was moved to a ward, i couldn't just sit there and do nothing, i wanted to make my family proud so i got up and started walking around the ward, changing my bag, washing my stoma and was even managing to get used to the idea that my stoma was for life, i finally got home 1 week after surgery and struggled with self confidence and body image issues since i'm a teenage girl and most girls my age are expected to be perfect and knowing i had a stoma underneath my shirt was scary.

5 months after my surgery i went to Birmingham thanks to Make A Wish Foundation and met my favourite band, while i was there i decided to show off my stoma so i got into my bikini and went down to the pool, there were a few people that stared but i wasn't expecting any different.

I love my stoma, at first i hated it but now i love it so much because it saved my life, it's made me who i am now and i'm still growing from my experiences.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Allie

thank you for sharing your story and good for you--well done! you are a very strong and positive young woman. you have been through so much and are handling it all wonderfully well and have such a good, strong positive attitude.

in june i had a sigmoid colostomy due to severe, refractory pelvic floor dysfunction. i wanted this surgery very much because i wanted a better quality of life. and yes, it can be a bit tricky adjusting to life with a stoma but you have done so admirably well.

if you are interested, there is a very good ostomy support group on the Inspire health board. everyone there is so positive and upbeat and helpful--lots of good information and tips on living with an ostomy. you can ask about anything and everything there and will always get a lots of helpful answers. and there are many people from the UK on there as well.

https://www.inspire.com/groups/ostomy/

wishing you all the best with everything. take good care

.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Allie

You have done so very well and been through so much for a young girl.Big well done to you.I had a Colostomy in June as suffered for many years with severe bowel and pelvic floor issues.It does take a bit of getting used to but you are doing great.

Lots of luck for the future...take care...


----------



## Allie. (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you so much!! it means alot to me to have people understand what your going through. Thank you for the link to that website, i'll definitely go on and check it out.

.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Allie---i saw you over there on Inspire this morning--love your post! you are definitely a big inspiration to others, especially with your strong and positive attitude and having gone through so much at such a young age.--you are an amazing young woman!

take good care, hugs, annie xx


----------

